# Best Marriott for honeymoon?



## LAX Mom (Jul 8, 2007)

Just wondering about suggestions for a Marriott (hotel or timeshare) for a June honeymoon? Any favorite locations? What are some of your favorite Marriott's? 
Thanks!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 8, 2007)

LAX Mom said:


> Just wondering about suggestions for a Marriott (hotel or timeshare) for a June honeymoon? Any favorite locations? What are some of your favorite Marriott's?
> Thanks!



ARUBA - hands down


----------



## KauaiMark (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hawaii...*

Hawaii!!  Hands AND feet down...


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jul 8, 2007)

KauaiMark said:


> Hawaii!!  Hands AND feet down...




I second Hawaii........USVI is nice too.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 8, 2007)

Hawaii! No comparison on this earth!


----------



## Harry (Jul 8, 2007)

*Waiohai Beach Club Kauai*

Lisa, I think this would be the ideal place.  In fact, I have suggested it to one of my kids over Maui.


----------



## Beverley (Jul 9, 2007)

We sent our daughter and her husband to the Grand Cayman Islands.  They LOVED it!.  There was alot to do when they wanted it (Sight-seeing and scuba diving, etc),and there were romantic restaurants and getaway places when they wanted it.  We considered both Aruba and Hawaii, but our daughter had been to Aruba and so it was not new to her and while she wanted to go back she wanted a new experience for the two of them to start off there new life.  Hawaii was also not only not new but a long plane ride ( about 11 hours from the East coast).  

This idea of a new place can be tough for a timeahsring family that has exposed thier kids to so many new and exciting vacations.  Good Luck

Beverley


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 9, 2007)

LAX Mom said:


> Just wondering about suggestions for a Marriott (hotel or timeshare) for a June honeymoon? Any favorite locations? What are some of your favorite Marriott's?
> Thanks!



I would vote Aruba, but I'm biased.  Marriott's Aruba Surf Club is my favorite place.

My BF was married last June.  After spending a lot of money on the wedding, they were still able to make their dream honeymoon in Hawaii come true.  They went for 10 days and stayed at nice hotels.  The problem was he spent as much on food as he did for his accomodations.  He wasn't prepared for that.  But CHASE is still enjoying his honeymoon!!   They tried asking around for reasonably priced restaurants.  I'm sure they exist, but they didn't find them.


----------



## potchak (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to vote for Hawaii too. I loved the Waiohai so much we bought there. Great restaurants around and you can't beat the location right on Poipu beach.


----------



## IngridN (Jul 9, 2007)

My vote goes to Aruba!


----------



## auntdef (Jul 9, 2007)

We love the Waiohai too.....however, I don't consider that a honeymoon spot, just way too many families in June. How about the Ritz Carlton in Kapalua?...they are all about pampering! Of course if it didn't have to be a Marriott, I would do either the Fairmount or Four Seasons in Wailea....who's paying  ?....obviously, I agree Hawaii!


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 9, 2007)

According to this link, Aruba isn't even on the top ten list.  Sorry.  

1. Hawaii
2. Italy
3. Tahiti
4. Anguilla
5. Fiji
6. St Lucia
8. St. Barth
9. Jamaica
10. France

http://www.honeymoonersreviewguide.com/destinations/top-10-honeymoon-hotspots.html

My youngest daughter is getting Married July 28 ... I asked her where in the world she wanted to go -- Hawaii.   A Marriott of course (Kauai).  On points too!  

Brian


----------



## Kilby5924 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hands, feet, arms and any other body parts you can think of for Hawaii 
Kauai is a great place to Honeymoon. Waiohai is a great resort and the beach is one of best in the world. I would also consider Marriott’s Kauai Beach club if you want a more pampered experience. There are two kinds of people ones that never been to Hawaii and those who are planning there next trip back.
Sheldon


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 9, 2007)

Maui gets my vote, because it has all Hawaii has to offer, all the natural beauty, and some nightlife, if you want it. If you go when school is in session, it is a great time to go as honeymooners.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## JudyS (Jul 9, 2007)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> My BF was married last June.  After spending a lot of money on the wedding, they were still able to make their dream honeymoon in Hawaii come true.....


I originally interpreted this as, "My *Boyfriend* got married last June.  After spending a lot of money on the wedding, they were still able..."  I was thinking, "But wait, how did your boyfriend get married without you?"  :rofl:  Then, I realized that you meant "Best Friend."  

Anyone want to consider St. Kitts?  I haven't stayed at the Marriott there, but I found the island fascinating.  Rain forest, volcano, not many tourists.  The island is very small, though, and people are poor (although very friendly and well-educated), so it's probably not for everyone.  Several other islands would be very close by, though.  Nevis is a short ferry ride away, and there is a lovely Four Seasons hotel where the honeymooners could stay a few nights.  (Actually, our tour guide on St. Kitts, Royston (roystontours@hotmail.com) said he had _swum_ from St. Kitts to Nevis twice!   it's apparently what the young men do to show off. He was a great tour guide, by the way!)


----------



## potchak (Jul 9, 2007)

JudyS said:


> I originally interpreted this as, "My *Boyfriend* got married last June.  After spending a lot of money on the wedding, they were still able..."  I was thinking, "But wait, how did your boyfriend get married without you?"  :rofl:  Then, I realized that you meant "Best Friend."



HAHAHA! I made the same mistake when I originally read it! :hysterical:


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 9, 2007)

potchak said:


> HAHAHA! I made the same mistake when I originally read it! :hysterical:





JudyS said:


> I originally interpreted this as, "My *Boyfriend* got married last June.  After spending a lot of money on the wedding, they were still able..."  I was thinking, "But wait, how did your boyfriend get married without you?"  :rofl:  Then, I realized that you meant "Best Friend."



Thank you for realizing it was best friend.  I didn't think of the possible confusion.  My wife would be really pissed if it was the other.


----------



## Kazakie (Jul 9, 2007)

*Banff/Lake Louise*



LAX Mom said:


> Just wondering about suggestions for a Marriott (hotel or timeshare) for a June honeymoon? Any favorite locations? What are some of your favorite Marriott's?
> Thanks!



Pitty there's no Marriotts in Banff/Lake Louise (there was a Residence Inn Canmore/Banff, but i can't find it on the marriott site)


----------



## laxmom (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I am the other laxmom just so you don't think I am responding to my own post!

I vote Aruba and here is why;  Same time zone for us, 6 hour flight, constant weather with very little rain threat, people are genuinely friendly, exchange rate is currently 1.75 florins to a dollar.  We actually cancelled a trade to Kauai after going to Aruba in June.  We just loved our experience in Aruba that much and the Surf Club is the best Marriott we have stayed at ....bar none.  (including Ko Olina!) (Please don't flame me for that one!  Just personal opinion!) The long flight and time change just really messed with us.  The restaurants in Aruba are top notch but we did manage to eat at a couple of less expensive places and our DS (teen) had to have pizza in Aruba!  June is also a lower season for Aruba - not as crowded and really a pleasant time to go.  The Aruban people are one of the most educated countries in the world as they are required to be fluent in 3 or 4 languages before graduating HS.  They also have very little unemployment as the government pays 85% of their healthcare if they have a job. (this is what a tour guide told us.)  We saw no begging or homeless as we have in other carribean countries.  

Lax Mom, how did your boys do this year?  Hope they had a great season.  DS's JV team won their division - it was fun to watch!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 9, 2007)

laxmom said:


> Ok, I am the other laxmom just so you don't think I am responding to my own post!
> 
> I vote Aruba and here is why;  Same time zone for us, 6 hour flight, constant weather with very little rain threat, people are genuinely friendly, exchange rate is currently 1.75 florins to a dollar.  We actually cancelled a trade to Kauai after going to Aruba in June.  We just loved our experience in Aruba that much and the Surf Club is the best Marriott we have stayed at ....bar none.  (including Ko Olina!) (Please don't flame me for that one!  Just personal opinion!) The long flight and time change just really messed with us.  The restaurants in Aruba are top notch but we did manage to eat at a couple of less expensive places and our DS (teen) had to have pizza in Aruba!  June is also a lower season for Aruba - not as crowded and really a pleasant time to go.  The Aruban people are one of the most educated countries in the world as they are required to be fluent in 3 or 4 languages before graduating HS.  They also have very little unemployment as the government pays 85% of their healthcare if they have a job. (this is what a tour guide told us.)  We saw no begging or homeless as we have in other carribean countries.
> 
> Lax Mom, how did your boys do this year?  Hope they had a great season.  DS's JV team won their division - it was fun to watch!



Interesting to see someone else shared our sentiments. Personally, I love Hawaii, but all of us preferred Aruba. If I lived on the West coast I'd say Hawaii in a heartbeat. Not sure where Lax Mom lives. Hawaii is absolutely gorgeous, but the 12 hour flight can be a hard way to start relaxing and enjoying a honeymoon.

When I read over some of the places in the list posted above the first thing that came to mind was the time of year. Aruba has the same climate as Hawaii, but is more comfortable because of the ocean breeze. Many of the other islands listed will be very hot in June. Some of the smaller islands listed are nice if they want a more secluded vacation, but I am surprised that Jamaica was so highly touted. There are a few nice resorts there, but in general it is not wise to venture off the grounds. Honeymooners want to be able to walk along the beach and venture out and not worry about safety. 

I have been to many of the islands on cruises and Aruba is the only one we were anxious to go back and visit. Everything you posted is so true. One of the points you made I'd like to highlight is the abundance of excellent moderately priced restaurants; you don't have to search for a good restaurant and knowing in advance that every dinner will be perfect is a big plus.

Fiji and Tahiti are certainly exotic and once in a lifetime type trips, but they are long trips and, if I remember correctly, June is not an ideal time to visit there because of the heat.

Of course Italy and France (my choice would be Italy) are great vacation spots, but are definitely more active and far less relaxing than visiting an island. Depends on personal preference.

Congrats to the couple whatever you decide!


----------



## englishowner (Jul 10, 2007)

If it didn't have to be June, I think I'd look at the Marriott in Phuket, that looks amazing to me but not sure what weather in June is like, think it might be a bit wet.

Also there's a JW in Dubai, that's an amazing place for a honeymoon, fantastic hotels, restaurants, shopping, beautiful beaches, Desert Safaris and the service in all hotels is great. Dubai is one of the top honeymoon spots now for people from UK, but once again, the weather could be a problem, temps could reach high 30, even 40's in June.

I have had look at Marriott in Curacao, anyone been there, it looks like a lovely hotel.

Lynne


----------



## davewasbaloo (Jul 10, 2007)

englishowner said:


> If it didn't have to be June, I think I'd look at the Marriott in Phuket, that looks amazing to me but not sure what weather in June is like, think it might be a bit wet.
> 
> Also there's a JW in Dubai, that's an amazing place for a honeymoon, fantastic hotels, restaurants, shopping, beautiful beaches, Desert Safaris and the service in all hotels is great. Dubai is one of the top honeymoon spots now for people from UK, but once again, the weather could be a problem, temps could reach high 30, even 40's in June.
> 
> ...



Dubai is a pretty amazing place, but having been there in June, it is too hot in the day (120 degrees) and too humid at night.  The only place to spend tiime is indoors (ok it's a honeymoon! :hysterical: ) in the pool or in a car. But it is a fantastic place.


----------



## Beverley (Jul 10, 2007)

Lynne,

We gave a week to our friends as a wedding gift to the 5 star timeshare in Curacau.  Not sure of the name I think it is a DVSb resort ... Once they go which is this August, I'll let you all know what they think.  They like to scuba and there is snorkeling and scuba diving right from the resort.

Beverley


----------



## Armada (Jul 11, 2007)

For me, a week of 'la dolce vita' at the JW Marriott Capri Tiberio Palace Resort & Spa. A 61 room boutique hotel on an Italian resort island.


----------



## jme (Jul 11, 2007)

*Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club*

Kaua'i Beach Club, BECAUSE of: (1) the romantic feel of the resort, especially the long open-air veranda surrounding/overlooking the unbelievably gorgeous pool (esp at night)---it has a piano player & bar ay one end; (2) the postcard view out the window from the rooms, overlooking Kanapali Beach---THE prettiest view from a "Marriott" room in Hawaii, guaranteed; (3) the single PRIVATE dining table contained within each column overlooking the pool (you have to see it to appreciate it---at night it's spectacular)---I've never seen a more romantic place for a meal----one story down is a hottub---there are several columns/single dining tables; (4) the excursion to see the Napali coastline...amazing; (5) the several secluded beaches, many of them quite uncrowded, like Ke'e Beach; (6) the several extremely romantic restaurants located on the island, including THE BEACH HOUSE near Poipu Beach..maybe one of the most famous and beautiful spots in the world for a sunset dinner, with torches burning alongside the spectacular water view; (7) the Botanical Gardens are world-famous ...where Jurassic Park was filmed, and where Jackie Kennedy stayed in a cottage, visiting the king there.  

I'm sure that Aruba and other Hawaii locales are wonderful...I wouldn't turn any down, BUT Kaua'i Beach Club is a special place where the things mentioned make it unique....the other places just don't have that romantic wow factor that Kaua'i Beach Club does....jme

'course, I haven't been to the place that BillMorrow describes in the previous post...WOW. Thanks, Bill. (I may have to renew my vows!)


----------



## JudyS (Jul 11, 2007)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Thank you for realizing it was best friend.  I didn't think of the possible confusion.  My wife would be really pissed if it was the other.


LUVourMarriotts, I didn't realize that you were a guy!  That makes it even funnier that I thought you meant "boyfriend"!    





laxmom said:


> Ok, I am the other laxmom just so you don't think I am responding to my own post!...


Wait -- does LAX mom/laxmom mean that you are easygoing moms, or that you are moms from LA?  (Airport code LAX.)  Maybe _laxmom_ is easygoing but _LAX Mom_ is from LA?  

I sometimes wish I had picked a more distinctive TUG ID.  There are a lot of Judies on TUG!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your responses! Hawaii, Aruba, Capri, France- some great choices! I have plenty of Marriott points and could also try for an exchange with II. That's why I was asking about Marriott choices! They seem to want a tropical location, so Hawaii & Aruba would be tempting! I'll pass on your suggestions and give them these ideas to consider! Thanks!!



JudyS said:


> Wait -- does LAX mom/laxmom mean that you are easygoing moms, or that you are moms from LA?  (Airport code LAX.)  Maybe _laxmom_ is easygoing but _LAX Mom_ is from LA?



laxmom & I have sons who play lacrosse (LAX). I've had Tugger's assume I'm from the LA area, so I guess it's misleading! It's football season now, but I'm too lazy to change it!

To answer laxmom's question about our season. The high school team (which was great when my older boys were playing) didn't do very well this year. They didn't make the playoff's for the first time ever! It was a very young team with a lot of boys playing for their first year. Definitely a rebuilding year!  My youngest was a freshman, so hopefully the next three years will improve! He & a couple of his friends got to start on varsity (that's how desperate they were!!)


----------



## laxmom (Jul 13, 2007)

You know, I've never had anyone ask!  

Our varsity team did not do well either but our problem was different.  Our seniors are the last class to not have had the opportunity to play at the junior high level.  The freshman and sophomore class won the state championship in 7/8th grade so the talent for us is moving to varsity next year; played JV this year.  We are on the soccer for now but indoor lacrosse starts in October.  Very cool that he got the varsity experience.  That is a different level of competition.

So what is the verdict on the honeymoon?  Our oldest chose Atlantis Harborside for his and had a great trip.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

laxmom-
Good luck to your JV lacrosse team next year and with the soccer season!! It's always a lot more fun to play (and watch) when you're winning some games!!



laxmom said:


> So what is the verdict on the honeymoon?  Our oldest chose Atlantis Harborside for his and had a great trip.



Still waiting for the official engagement, but I think we'll be planning a honeymoon for right after graduation next year! I've been to Atlantis Harborside twice (and the hotel once) and that would be a great spot! It doesn't have to be a Marriott, we could always try to find a rental from an owner there. 

I know they'd love Hawaii, but they have both been there numerous times (but not together). Aruba or Bahamas would be new to both of them so they might like that idea! 

As soon as I have a date I'll see what I can get with Marriott points, an exchange, or an owner rental.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't forget to keep checking Travelocity.  I found DS's 1 bedroom at Harborside there for $215/night on a special deal.  Whole stay cost $1300.


----------



## KauaiMark (Jul 13, 2007)

*Five weddings in one day...*



jme said:


> Kaua'i Beach Club, BECAUSE of:



JME,

Lots of people agree.

We just returned from the KBC a week ago and the little Kalapaki Beach News paper had *four* weddings listed as special events for Sat 6/30 throughout the day.

...Mark


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 5, 2007)

We now have an official engagement and an early June wedding date for my oldest son. 

I've been checking on the Marriott site using points and found the JW Capri available for 2 nights, then 9 days later the Marriott Paris Champs Elysees is available for 4 nights.
I'm thinking about trying to do a couple of those Europe packages that allow you to stay 2/2/3 nights in any European hotel that's available for a standard reward.
In between Capri & Paris, I could book nights in Rome (not the Grand Flora), Venice and/or Monaco.

There are also some options using MRP in Costa Rica, Cancun (JW Marriott) & on the big island of Hawaii. It's confusing when checking some of these resorts, especially Hawaii- there are so many upgrade options

I'm also going to try for a timeshare exchange. The engaged couple think Phuket looks great, but wouldn't it be extremely hot and humid in June?

Planning this honeymoon is fun! Too bad we can't make it a family vacation! 

Thanks again for your previous suggestions! If anyone has additional honeymoon ideas, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 5, 2007)

I am going to be a little more analytical here.  Where will the newly married couple be leaving from?  Distance is important. Hawaii is a very long flight from the East Coast.  What does the couple enjoy doing? (Oh dear I probably shouldn't have asked that question considering they will be on their honeymoon)  What I mean is are they history buffs, do they enjoy sightseeing?  If so then a location in Europe might be the best choice for them.  THe other consideration is that usually after all the stress that a wedding entails they will probably be very worn down.  They may want to go somewhere where all they have to do is lay by the pool.  If so then a beach resort is probably best for them.  There is no one size fits all answer.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for your ideas Kathy. You raise some good points to consider. 

They will be getting married in Salt Lake City and leaving from there for the honeymoon. So Hawaii isn't too bad as far as flights go, and easier than the Caribbean or Europe. They have both been to Hawaii several times (but not together) and love it.

They enjoy the outdoors and Hawaii would be a great spot for them to crash by the pool. They stay quite active and are always on the go, but again it's their honeymoon. You can't beat Hawaii as a great place to relax!

I'm worried that the Italy/France option would be too much moving around for a honeymoon. They both enjoy Europe (she did a study abroad in London a few years ago) but it would involve moving to a new hotel every 2-3 days and lots of travel by train. That could get kind of old very quickly!


----------



## m61376 (Nov 5, 2007)

Personally, while the Europe trip sounds very nice, I think it would be a wonderful 1st Ann. present, but too hectic for a honeymoon. The romantic in me feels that a honeymoon should be a time to relax and take the time to enjoy the sunset, etc..


----------



## pacheco18 (Nov 5, 2007)

I do not think a timeshare -- even a gret timeshare-- is a good place for a honeymoon

You want to be pampered -- daily maid service, room service.
You want cold towels at the pool to cool you off.
You want luxury -- even the most luxurious timeshares are not true luxury resorts.

You certainly don't want a kitchen and a washer/dryer.

And there are always too many kids.

A luxury hotel or resort in a dreamy place -- with all the bells and whistles -- is what I would recommend.  Doesn't matter where.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 5, 2007)

I have to thank JME for his post on Kauai and followed it almost to a T for my daughter's honeymoon...including the private dining table and the Beach House.  They had a wonderful time and couldn't imagine any place that would have been as memorable for the honeymoon.

They were on my points and stayed in an upgraded room facing the pool, with room service, maid service, etc ... again the only way to go on a honeymoon.

Brian



jme said:


> Kaua'i Beach Club, BECAUSE of: (1) the romantic feel of the resort, especially the long open-air veranda surrounding/overlooking the unbelievably gorgeous pool (esp at night)---it has a piano player & bar ay one end; (2) the postcard view out the window from the rooms, overlooking Kanapali Beach---THE prettiest view from a "Marriott" room in Hawaii, guaranteed; (3) the single PRIVATE dining table contained within each column overlooking the pool (you have to see it to appreciate it---at night it's spectacular)---I've never seen a more romantic place for a meal----one story down is a hottub---there are several columns/single dining tables; (4) the excursion to see the Napali coastline...amazing; (5) the several secluded beaches, many of them quite uncrowded, like Ke'e Beach; (6) the several extremely romantic restaurants located on the island, including THE BEACH HOUSE near Poipu Beach..maybe one of the most famous and beautiful spots in the world for a sunset dinner, with torches burning alongside the spectacular water view; (7) the Botanical Gardens are world-famous ...where Jurassic Park was filmed, and where Jackie Kennedy stayed in a cottage, visiting the king there.
> 
> I'm sure that Aruba and other Hawaii locales are wonderful...I wouldn't turn any down, BUT Kaua'i Beach Club is a special place where the things mentioned make it unique....the other places just don't have that romantic wow factor that Kaua'i Beach Club does....jme
> 
> \)


----------



## winterhammer (Nov 6, 2007)

Just to give my 2 cents...

The JW Capri is truly fantastic for a honeymoon spot. The views are breathtaking. Try to sorround a few days there with the Renaissance in Naples for two days. The Terrace restaurant serves a good breakfast but with an amazing Sunrise view. And Rome is, well, Rome. More romantic than Paris IMHO, but i am biased. 

France is way overpriced i feel.

About Phuket, the temp & humidity all year round is the same. Their season is Rainy season or Dry Season. I stayed 5 nights at JW Phuket in their peak rainy season, End Sept 2007, and we loved it. Hard core rains for 1 or 2 hours per day and then beautiful sunshine. June is the start of their rainy season if i remember correctly. 

My hometown of Dubai is a bit too hot for June honeymoon so avoid for another time of year. BTW we currently have direct flights from 3 north american cities into the UAE. Biz class long haul on Emirates or Etihad airways is a fantastic way to start of a vacation.

Never been to Hawaii or Carribean but it's very hard to beat these two locations for honeymoon.

Like i said, just my $0.02 .... best wishes for the couple...


----------



## travelin4fun (Nov 6, 2007)

Another vote for Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai.


----------



## DG001 (Nov 7, 2007)

winterhammer said:


> My hometown of Dubai is a bit too hot for June honeymoon so avoid for another time of year.



Might want to save it for another few year altogether! I loved Dubai - but the traffic was so bad it almost did not make sense to go anywhere! I heard that they are working on new roads and public transport, but till that happens, sitting in traffic for an hour just to get dinner is no fun!

Apart from the traffic and the construction though - it really was an awesome place.


----------



## applegirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Kauai is awesome!


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 16, 2007)

*I agree applegirl!*

Waiohai in Kauai or Marriott Maui when the kids are all in school!

We have been to both, and while my wife and I like Kauai, my college-aged daughter says she wants her honeymoon in Maui. What a tuff decision to make. I hope she waits a few years so I can enjoy my TS a couple more times first.  






applegirl said:


> Kauai is awesome!


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! 

The couple have decided on Phuket and I'll lined up the honeymoon using Marriott points & timeshare exchange. 

Both of them have traveled a lot and been to Hawaii numerous times. I think Phuket will be something different for the honeymoon. Hopefully they'll get to Hawaii on the next trip!


----------

